# Rabbit hunting this summer in north dakota



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

I have never hunt in ND before and was thinking about coming to hunt rabbits over there this summer. I have a few broke dogs who can run the rabbits to the gun. I live north of Minneapolis. Are there a lot of rabbits over there? Does anybody know any good spot to hunt rabbits that is near the Minnesota border? Please let me know and I want to keep in touch with all of you so maybe in the summer we can hunt rabbits together.

BeagleBoy


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What kind of rabbits do you want to hunt?

There are jacks all over but cottontails are hard to find at least from what I have seen.


----------

